# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full time Optometrist  - Optometrist needed M-F

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a full-time opportunity with a MD/OD practice in the Indianapolis, IN area.  Residency training or experience in a medical setting preferred but not required.  This practice is growing and is ready to hire Optometrists for a couple locations in Indianapolis.  This practice has low turnover for many reasons: excellent patient care, well trained staff, beautiful facilities, latest technology and they collaborate with their Dr's.
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*
           Medical/Surgical practice
           Latest technology
           Beautiful practices
           They invest in training
           Low turnover
           M-F 8-4, sometimes till 5
           Base plus bonus, Dr's are earning above average compensation
           Full benefits package including health insurance, 401K with 3% match, etc.
           Prefer residency trained but have ability to train
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinations
           Diagnose disease and vision disorders
           Counsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)
           License to practice in the state of IN
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

